# Anyone Heard Dynaudio Esotan Speakers?



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just curious if anybody has installed or heard the Dynaudio Esotan line. I think the price point on these for a pair of 3 ways is incredible. $800 puts them at the same price point of many other brands. It also looks like they changed up the midrange to be more of a wide band style driver. It handles 160 to 14kHz which is a much broader frequency range than the md142 dome midrange on the esotec line. I'm guessing these drivers are probably made overseas now with that low of a price point. Thanks for any input.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't even know we were getting these in the US market, and now there they are on WoofersEtc. 

I would be curious though to see some actual data sheets like Dynaudio typically provides. The marketing "specs" on Dynaudio's page (as well as WoofersEtc.) are pretty lackluster.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I didn't even know we were getting these in the US market, and now there they are on WoofersEtc.
> 
> I would be curious though to see some actual data sheets like Dynaudio typically provides. The marketing "specs" on Dynaudio's page (as well as WoofersEtc.) are pretty lackluster.


Yeah, currently they have some basic specs but no response graphs quite yet.

https://www.dynaudio.com/car-audio/aftermarket/esotan


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Being an avid person of examining specs, I've come to notice that most of the time when a company doesn't publish specs to the fullest, there's something that may not sit so well with most those that seek certain numbers. Usually things like xmax or what have you. At the same time, looking at specs and modeling tells very little vs when power is applied and how the drivers actually behave at common listening levels. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Yeah, currently they have some basic specs but no response graphs quite yet.
> 
> https://www.dynaudio.com/car-audio/aftermarket/esotan





Bayboy said:


> Being an avid person of examining specs, I've come to notice that most of the time when a company doesn't publish specs to the fullest, there's something that may not sit so well with most those that seek certain numbers. Usually things like xmax or what have you. At the same time, looking at specs and modeling tells very little vs when power is applied and how the drivers actually behave at common listening levels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree with Bayboy. 

And there is certainly some data that you can interpolate based on their marketing specs vs measured specs on their other drivers. For instance, the Esotan MF 172 (6.5" Midwoofer) has a marketing spec "Recommended Frequency Range: 40Hz - 5kHz." You can easily compare this to the other 6.5" drivers the brand offers. 

*Esotar2 650* 
RFR: 50 Hz - 4 kHz
F3: ~92 Hz
Beaming: 2-2.5kHz
Cone Break Up: ~3.3kHz

*Esotec MW 162* 
RFR: 40 Hz - 4 kHz
F3: ~88 Hz
Beaming: 2-2.5kHz
Cone Break Up: ~3.3kHz

*Esotec MW 162 GT* 
RFR: 40 Hz - 4 kHz
F3: ~75 Hz
Beaming: 2-2.5kHz
Cone Break Up: ~3.3kHz

As you can see the marketing numbers for RFR are somewhat inflated, which sadly, isn't all that unusual. At least it isn't Pioneer bad. Or worse, Linear Power/Blues bad. And it isn't that there is anything inherently wrong with the Dynaudios. They have proven to be excellent drivers. It is just the marketing spec. Shockingly, even Dynaudio has to obey the laws of physics. 

I have to admit though, I am a bit curious about the MF131. It is fairly unique in the Dynaudio line up. At $300/pair, that places them higher in price than a Scan 10F which seems to be the "go to" ~3" midrange. Asianinvasion21, are you going to be the guinea pig?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The fact that they include cone midranges crossed around 500hz suggests they're avoiding an offensive area. No telling what can be had outside of that area when ran active. Maybe 300-400? 

Either way, being a lower cost line makes it attractive if the 6.5 is decent from 80-500 with a slight lift towards the bottom. Would be even better if they had an 8" version for those that have the room. Being Dyn, I'm sure the set is worth running. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I agree with Bayboy.
> 
> And there is certainly some data that you can interpolate based on their marketing specs vs measured specs on their other drivers. For instance, the Esotan MF 172 (6.5" Midwoofer) has a marketing spec "Recommended Frequency Range: 40Hz - 5kHz." You can easily compare this to the other 6.5" drivers the brand offers.
> 
> ...


Haha I don't think so. I have esotecs in my car now and I will only upgrade to the esotar's if anything. I was just curious because this puts them at the price point of Focal, Hertz, Audison and a few other brands within the $800 range. I was just curious because I went to the website and never knew they had these available. I thought it was interesting that nobody on Diyma had made any comments on them. If I was doing a new install and had a budget of $800 for 3-ways I would probably give them a go.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> The fact that they include cone midranges crossed around 500hz suggests they're avoiding an offensive area. No telling what can be had outside of that area when ran active. Maybe 300-400?
> 
> Either way, being a lower cost line makes it attractive if the 6.5 is decent from 80-500 with a slight lift towards the bottom. Would be even better if they had an 8" version for those that have the room. Being Dyn, I'm sure the set is worth running.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing until I heard Dynaudio was under new management. I hope the product is still going to be quality.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Being under new management may not be a bad thing. After all, you have to admit they've been stagnant for far too long. Good products don't need changing, but that shouldn't hinder the company from appealing to an evolving market which is something the old management seems to have ignored. Many have spent the cost of the Esotan set on mids alone, so the market is definitely there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sq-cop (Apr 14, 2009)

I am using the Esotar 2's in my car and have a good relationship with Dynaudio. I can tell you Dyn has taken a good look at the current upswing in car audio and the Esotan release is a 'you get much more than what you pay for' line to show their desire to jump back into the car audio market. That price point for a Dynaudio three way set is fantastic. A couple shots of my install just to show it off a little and a YouTube video of the Esotans in action....

https://youtu.be/8L2a_GlE8Co


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I know that Camry, we listened to each other’s cars at finals.


----------



## sq-cop (Apr 14, 2009)

Mullings said:


> I know that Camry, we listened to each other’s cars at finals.


The install was finished right before finals. Sounds better now after break in and some fine tuning. Great speakers and the TRU amplifiers bring out the best in them.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Makes me want to try them out


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Hope to exchange seat time again this season


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

What size enclosure does the small mid in the Esotan set require?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm curious about these Esotan also.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you running those active or passive?
May I ask which amplifiers you are using to power them?

Thank you.



sq-cop said:


> I am using the Esotar 2's in my car and have a good relationship with Dynaudio. I can tell you Dyn has taken a good look at the current upswing in car audio and the Esotan release is a 'you get much more than what you pay for' line to show their desire to jump back into the car audio market. That price point for a Dynaudio three way set is fantastic. A couple shots of my install just to show it off a little and a YouTube video of the Esotans in action....
> 
> https://youtu.be/8L2a_GlE8Co


----------



## canadian_eh (Aug 31, 2019)

Is anyone using these speakers in their car? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I think I'm going to take the plunge and Get a pair of Esotan 6.5" woofers from Woofers ETC. They are am authorized dealer so at least i wont get any fake dynaudios.. I mean they look like beasts, just like the esotecs. I just cannot quite afford the esotecs. Im going to get a minidsp and do them active with a set of Alpine spr-10tw silk dome tweets. Anyone on here run these esoTANs yet?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

DYNAUDIO ESOTAN MF172 6.5" 120W RMS MIDWOOFERS SPEAKERS CAR AUDIO PAIR 6 1/2" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DYNAUDIO ESOTAN MF172 6.5" 120W RMS MIDWOOFERS SPEAKERS CAR AUDIO PAIR 6 1/2" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Would love to know as well


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Still no one using these yet?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

hybridamp said:


> Still no one using these yet?



I had one person tell me that it was a fine speaker and that he had used them but that was the extent of it. No comparison to the previous ones at all made in denmark.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

lankfordcodi said:


> I had one person tell me that it was a fine speaker and that he had used them but that was the extent of it. No comparison to the previous ones at all made in denmark.


Interesting...

They look so much like the Esotec, but for a much better price point. Very tempting.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

hybridamp said:


> Interesting...
> 
> They look so much like the Esotec, but for a much better price point. Very tempting.



Also, Dayton audio "Esoteric" obviously a rip off of dynaudio. Want to know how those are as well. They are 8 ohm but still looks intresting









Home


Dayton Audio ES140TiA-8 5-1/2" Esoteric Series Woofer 8 OhmDayton Audio's Esoteric Series is the ultimate expression of Dayton Audio’s transducer engineering knowledge and finesse. Featuring high-end materials and advanced engineering throughout, the Esoteric Series collection of drivers...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

lankfordcodi said:


> Also, Dayton audio "Esoteric" obviously a rip off of dynaudio. Want to know how those are as well. They are 8 ohm but still looks intresting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think they're trying to steal from Dynaudio? Because of a n actual word that has a true meaning? Those drivers aren't comparable or are even targeting the same application. 



Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've seen one or two people post that they have a set, bit haven't seen any installed. I've also asked those that posted as having a set to share photos of whatever documentation Dynaudio provides with purchase. I'm hoping they at least provide basic T/S parameters with purchase. So far, no one has shared any photos.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I find that a bit strange as Dynaudio is quite adamant about publishing driver specs. You'd think in order to help market the set they would do so since it is to compete with other "more affordable" brand offerings. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Agreed. I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt in thinking they just haven't taken the time to publish the data to their website. But, there is always the possibility that it is a conscious decision not to provide the data because it could potentially hurt rather than help sales.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There's no denying that if specs & graphs aren't picture perfect, many that buy from such brands will til be turned off. That's an issue on the consumer's part.... trying to be a perfectionist in thinking the sonic bliss gates will open up. I can't think of how many driver sets over the years didn't exactly measure perfectly, but did well enough in real world use to be of good value. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I bought a pair to try out.
owners manual has the same specs as there website.
i haven't listen to them yet, but maybe put them in the Lexus to replace the stock speakers.
i will be using the passive xover , just keep it stock mostly.

next to a Clarus mid, & Seas mid.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting. They sure look got the look nice. You should get something like the Dayton DATS and measure some T/S parameters of the driver.


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

i may install them in my Scion tC to just see how they sound with my pioneer 80prs.
hopefully in the next few weeks I will make the time to install them In the Lexus.
i Would go active with them in the Lexus, I live in the San Francisco BayArea, & car thief is crazy in my area.
i can't park it in the garage, so I park on the street.
need to keep this setup KISS


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone notice Dynaudio just updated the Esotan line to MKII within the last few days. Still no T/S or dimensional data on the drivers. I'm interested in the cone based midrange and maybe the new 1" dome tweet. But with no info I will stay away...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to compare these to my Scans but have no data to make a judgement. Hell, If they were cheap enough I might just buy some to try. But, no prices either, Ughh. I don't play guesing games. Do they want to sell product or what???

Ge0


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> I want to compare these to my Scans but have no data to make a judgement. Hell, If they were cheap enough I might just buy some to try. But, no prices either, Ughh. I don't play guesing games. Do they want to sell product or what???
> 
> Ge0



F*$k it. Maybe we can submit a request to them here, email them asking for T/S parameters






Submit a request – Dynaudio







dynaudio.zendesk.com





I think the truth is, they might not even know. The new owners probably just asked some chinese manufacturer to make a cheap copy of their classic made in denmark designs. They might not even know themselves what the parameters are. Or maybe we are all jumping the gun, making assumptions. Someone reach out to them via email. Im thinking about doing it but haven't done it yet. LOL


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

lankfordcodi said:


> F*$k it. Maybe we can submit a request to them here, email them asking for T/S parameters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few things I didn't realize but should consider...

Ge0


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

The manual states that they are made in house from Denmark, not China.
I remember Diyma used to be about people trying new driver out, without all the speculation, or negativity.
I'm a DIY type of guy.
They are half off, so I thought I would give them a try.
I only care about the mid- midbass.
Dynaudio tweeters aren't my cup of tea.
If I like this driver I will add a fullrange to it.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a mighty thick flange.... taking away from cone area similar to Dayton RS drivers, but means little. Just an observance.

As far as the old DIYMA way, trying new things yes, but desiring specs or at least expecting that level of data from such a company isn't out of line. That's what the objective was and still should be in order to have knowledge or some level of trust in the products targeted before dropping coin. That's why raw became so special. After all, what technical review is given at this point to avoid the guessing game? I'll look again, maybe at the Russian site to see if they've done one, but I don't recall seeing one anywhere which is odd, but possibly only because they're too new. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

i think you aren't understanding what I was saying.
if you ever looked at Image Dynamics basic mids that are sold on Woofersetc, they don't have much info or specs on the re drivers, but you see many people use them & like them without saying that they will buy without specs that a company can inflat.
It was stated that if these dynaudio drivers don't have any specs on them that they might be faked because Dyn doesn't do business like that or they are made cheap from China.
Why do people hate China made products so much?
American made products are not made well anymore.
Most products that are posted on this form now are commercial speakers, Audio frog, Focal comps sets, Hybrid audio, etc....not home drivers.
I thought I would be nice just to post a few pics of these newer Dynaudio drivers.
I usually don't buy commercial caraudio.
I used to love reading everything about Diyma back in the day when we learned from each other.
how do you learn anything from smart ass , uneducated, & ignorant comments!
I rejioned this forum to talk & share new product, not to debate on my opinion.
hopefully we can learn or teach people that buying box set from companies isn't always the best way to go.

Have a great day


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I understood your comment and ignore the made in China statements because that just doesn't ring true like it used to. I work uni a manufacturing plant and particularly with my job I know what it means to have to meet customer specifications while having third party monitoring. So, where it's made is of little importance to me. 

I'm more concerned with details that gives some clues. I'm not a Dyn fan in particular, but I have been interested in some of their designs so the Esotan has become another of interest. We can only speculate why parameters haven't been given and previous test review results onother series surely aligns with my personal thoughts. That's not saying it's bad, but like I also stated, for the spec-perfectionist, that could be a detrimental factor for purchase. Call it marketing.... which every company does and I have no prejudice towards any. All get the same level of scrutiny. I can't speak for others. 

I look forward to seeing how these turn out. Someone somewhere will be adamant towards getting a good review out first. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Cbarreto1 said:


> i think you aren't understanding what I was saying.
> if you ever looked at Image Dynamics basic mids that are sold on Woofersetc, they don't have much info or specs on the re drivers, but you see many people use them & like them without saying that they will buy without specs that a company can inflat.
> It was stated that if these dynaudio drivers don't have any specs on them that they might be faked because Dyn doesn't do business like that or they are made cheap from China.
> Why do people hate China made products so much?
> ...


WTF? Nobody said any of the things you are quoting. There are amazing drivers made in China. Audio frog is a great example. It has been Confirmed that Dynaudio is under new management and the new drivers are only available in the USA and China. Maybe they are not made in China, but It’s still odd that there are no T/S parameters released on a high end loudspeaker. Someone will measure them and post results eventually. I think I’m going to email dynaudio and ask them.


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Interesting that you are attacking what I've wrote.
I bet if we were face to Face you would lower your tone.
you should read everyones post before stating know one said made in China!
Dynaudio has a spec sheet with these drivers, but not what we are looking for.
The average person 75% doesn't know or care about QtS-BL-xmax-FS-VAS, it's interesting they didn't, but they didn't.
Im guessing since you don't work or own a pair of these drivers, you wouldn't know,
guessing is called speculation.
I'm going from the Manual stating, made in Denmark by Dynaudio.
They added a bar code with serial numbers, so they can identify each set that is bought,
its a nice feature.
Oh I thin you forget it's called freedom of speech.
black lives matter.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Enough of the bickering.... somebody test these! 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

:


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

lankfordcodi said:


> It’s still odd that there are no T/S parameters released on a high end loudspeaker. Someone will measure them and post results eventually. I think I’m going to email dynaudio and ask them.


I've wrote them twice in the last 4 weeks requesting this info. Unfortunately no response. Sigh...

Ge0


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I also emailed Dynaudio, this is the response back....


*Mick Tillman* (Dynaudio) 
Jun 5, 2020, 3:22:14 PM GMT+2 
All of the relevant information for the mobile product is available in the literature download.
Mick Tillman


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmmm... pretty much refusal to give such info. Not sure why except the usual speculation... at least on my part. I'm still waiting for a Russian ezine to get a set and test although I'm not sure if they will for various reasons. They have tested Dyn components in the past, so we'll see. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Cbarreto1 said:


> "Why do people hate China made products so much?"


Maybe it has everything to do with not wanting to support a communist regime when possible.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cbarreto1 said:


> I also emailed Dynaudio, this is the response back....
> 
> 
> *Mick Tillman* (Dynaudio)
> ...


I'm about to blow a freaking gasket. There is no relevant information. That's the point for writing Dynaudio. Not even basic dimensions needed to judge if the drivers will fit. No basic T/S data to determine enclosure requirements. Oh, and where is the literature download link?

Ge0


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

*Dynaudio ESOTAN 232 6.5" 70W RMS 2-Way Component Speakers System*

SKU #: 02179 
Be the first to review this product









SALE
$329.99
Retail: $599.99 
($270.00 savings)
Availability: In Stock
Condition: Brand New
Shipping: Free Shipping
Sold As: Complete Sets
*Warranty
-- Please Select --1 Year Warranty 
* Required Fields
QTY:
ADD TO CART

ADD TO WISHLIST



Email to a Friend








Click to view larger image










Description
Dynaudio’s advanced automotive technology comes from decades of intense research and development mated to the highest standards of production – and, of course, our never-ending pursuit of the musical truth.
Esotan automotive loudspeakers are specifically engineered for optimum performance in vehicles to ensure the most precise in-car music reproduction possible. And because they share the same DNA as our high-end home and pro-studio speakers, their performance is every bit as fanatical about uncovering that truth.
The Esotan System 232 is a two-way component system comprising one pair each of MF 132 woofers, MT 131 tweeters and X 232 crossovers along with all mounting hardware.
Features

Two-way system
6.5" MSP woofer, 1.1in soft-dome tweeter
Frequency response: 45Hz – 20kHz
System impedance: 4-Ohm
MF132 Woofer

Nominal Impedance: 4-Ohm
Recommended Frequency Range: 45-5000Hz
Power Handling:
70W RMS
700W Transient
Total Diameter: 6.85"
Mounting Diameter: 5.31"
Mounting Depth: 2.63"

Diaphragm Design6.5in diameter MSPImpedance(4±15%)Ω at 300HzDC Resistance(3.6±15%)ΩMeasured characteristic sensitivity/1m(88±3) dBSPLRecommended frequency range45~5kHzNominal long-term IEC70WTransient700WNet weight1.1kg / 2.42 lbsOverall dimensions172 x 77mm
MT131 Tweeter

Nominal Impedance: 4-Ohm
Recommended Frequency Range: 1300-20000Hz
Power Handling:
70W RMS
700W Transient

Total Diameter: 2.48
Mounting Diameter: 2.02"-2.18"
Mounting Depth: 1.13"

Soft-dome Design1.1in diameterImpedance(4±15%)Ω at 3550HzDC Resistance(3.6±15%)ΩMeasured characteristic sensitivity/1m(86±3) dBSPLRecommended frequency range1.3kHz – 20kHzNominal long-term IEC120WTransient700WNet weight126g / 0.28 lbsOverall dimensions62 x 41.2mmHousing materialPC+ABS (MT131), AL (MT171)
X232 Crossover

Crossover Frequencies: 3600Hz
Nominal Impedance: 4-Ohm
Power Handling: 70W (MF132)
Dimensions: 1.49" x 3.30" x 5.7"
*Additional Information*

“Ordered on a Sunday got in hand on Wednesday.. Very fast processing.. Thanks!!”


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

i think this is the best info for now


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I emailed them weeks ago as well. It seems clear at this point that they are not going to provide the T/S parameters. Unless someone has access to the drivers and has something like a DATS, I don't think we'll ever find out. I considered contacting @SQHemi now that ARPA of America is now handling Dynaudio distribution in the US, but I'm not sure they'll have any more information that what Dynaudio has published publicly.

And while I do not think it matters AT ALL where a product is made in terms of quality (take your political discussions to OT), there is actually not a statement in the photos of the manual that were posted that states that the Esotans are actually made in Denmark. Designed? Yes. Engineered? Yes. Dynaudio production facilities in Denmark? Yes. Statements anywhere that actually say "Made in Denmark" or "Manufactured in Denmark"? Not that I have seen. Again, I don't think it matters, other than getting the facts correct.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Woofers Etc. did not have that info up a few days ago. Somebody must be hearing us and working in the background.

I'm not interested in either of those drivers though. Only the midrange. Very little info on it.

Ge0


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Isn't producing & made the same thing, in the same form!


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

They are cheap for a cheap KISS.
If I where going active I would with Focal new drivers, seas new midbass,SB Acoustics....
For $329 it was worth just trying them out.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Cbarreto1 said:


> Isn't producing & made the same thing, in the same form!


They have production facilities in Denmark. That doesn't mean the drivers are produced there.


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Im starting to think if they said made in China then everyone would be happy.
i dont understand the obsession with where something is made or who made the drivers or if this driver better driver vs driver B, C, or D.
everyone posting comments why do any of you guys care if you're not willing buy these drivers?
is it just to just to know info, to start a debate or something.
i just was just posting the drivers to be nice, but now you all can go **** yourselfs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

why do you care where they are made if they perform? i have heard them, i have sold them. great speaker that is a fraction the cost of the esotec and probably 90% the performance. much better than what comes in the volvos and slightly under the esotec.

so many of you are way to much into the "specs" than than the actual sound


----------



## John Swanberg (Mar 17, 2008)

Woofersetc has the specs up for the midrange (and the whole 3 way) now. Personally, my issue isn't with exactly where something is made (I love my SB Acoustics drivers in my Buchardts), but I really like the companies I deal with to be transparent. If I have a choice, I will buy American, knowing that parts are supplied from all over the world. J


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I agree about buying American if you can. That said, I’m kinda wondering if my audison ap1 is significantly worse than these dynaudio mt131’s. 
Thinking about pulling the trigger on them - only $179 on eBay. 
But then today I look on their site and they released mt136’s earlier this year, but I can’t find them sold anywhere. 
Further, the mt131 is listed as 120w rms on woofers etc, but it’s also listed as 70w rms when sold in the component set with the 6.5 woofers. So I don’t even know how much to give them.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Porsche said:


> why do you care where they are made if they perform? i have heard them, i have sold them. great speaker that is a fraction the cost of the esotec and probably 90% the performance. much better than what comes in the volvos and slightly under the esotec.
> 
> so many of you are way to much into the "specs" than than the actual sound


Whats better? The Esotan MT131 tweeter or Esotec MD100? To say they are better than Volvo but not as good as Esotec doesn’t make sense. So Esotan MF132 is better or worse than the Esotar MW 162gt? I dont think the MF132 can hold a candle to the NW180 from the Volvo. Plus you can yank the md140 mid and go three way. Don’t see a Esotan mid in the brochure. 
I ask because I am running the Volvo drivers and like them especially for the price. The Esotan would be more in my price range if they were much better, but i can’t see it. Ideally I would love to run the Esotar set, maybe in another life or if I hit the lottery
Thanks


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

What’s the model number of your c70 dyn’s? I see a ton of different ones on eBay. Plus there’s a bunch more from VW. I heard the car dyn’s were really esotecs?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Granite said:


> What’s the model number of your c70 dyn’s? I see a ton of different ones on eBay. Plus there’s a bunch more from VW. I heard the car dyn’s were really esotecs?


I haven’t deciphered the model numbers , and the VW I have seen were a bust. They were made for VW and are not plug n play.
The C70 front doors have 8.75 mb and 3” dome mid. The dome mids are usually in great shape because they are incorporated into the door card and well protected. The 8.75 are usually shot, torn surrounds, locked up or blown out. Out of at least a dozen, of the four I brought home , two blew and one needed the surround replaced. I would be hesitant to buy those off ebay. Especially ones with rust, I am in south FL and the 20+- years of heat and humidity has taken its toll on them. Same with the dash mounted tweeters, they are usually dead.
The pairs of mw162gt and tweeters are in the back seat. They are again built into the trim and sealed well. They usually are good and the average of functioning tweeters has been higher than the front dash.
Behind the rear seats are the golden nuggets. The 9.25” driver which meets the mw180 specs. The 4” voice coil and dust is noticeably different than the 8.75” which I have seen listed as mw180 on fleabay. They also have been harder to find but are in good condition from not being exposec to outside elements. They also come with the grill minus the Dynaudio emblem.
You can tell the difference between the 8.75 and 9. 25 by looking at the size of the dust cap and/or voice coil.
I am also only talking 98-04. I have no experience with the newer 06-13 other than they look different.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Now that is some high quality info. There are a bunch of rear tweets on eBay for $50 or less for a pair - they look really small though. I wonder if they are the same as what you’re talking about?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/1998-2004-Vo...TWEETER Speaker SET OEM Part# 3533871 | eBay

There’s also a pair of md100’s for $175 but they look old af so I had to pass. I’m guessing they are from 1990.

Lastly, check these out, they are listed as md130’s but I don’t know if they really are - they look high dollar:

OPEN BOX PAIR MD130 DYNAUDIO 30MM 1.1" CAR AUDIO SOFT DOME SPEAKERS TWEETERS | eBay


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Yup that’s the tweeters, again the ‘06-13 are different. I have to find a newer model and investigate. The front dash tweeters are square. There is a crossover on the back of the tweeter that can be removed and new leads soldered on. As far as the MD130 I have no clue.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I just bought the rears right now. What are those tiny wires that go through the diaphragm?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Those are the leads that need to be extended. Desolder the lead from the crossover then you end up with this



















you can solder a longer lead on and use epoxy to hold wire to housing or remove the tweeter from the housing and get creative. I used a 1.5” pvc 45 ell cut in half to get a little angle on them. Cut the socket down for shallower depth. glassed on a back and attached to sail panels with lamp nipples.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Is that a .50 cal round you’re pointing with lol?

So is there a place on the speaker to solder the tiny wire along with the incoming wire once the crossover is removed? I’ve never created my own soldering position before - I just used whatever spots that were on the pcb already. 

I guess it will stick to the side abs plastic just as well right?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Once you remove the crossover that little wire is ya got. You could modify the crossover, remove the inductor, reistor, cap and solder a jumper in the right places.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Dude thanks for all this helpful info - I would have been stuck for a while trying to wire these up sans the crossover. Can’t wait to hear them. I think I’m going to return my audison ap1’s - they were nice, but I’ve definitely heard better.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea man, went on a scavenger hunt this morning. A ‘98 C70 coupe had the front 3 way, again both surrounds were shredded on the woofers. However the rear deck had a set of 8.75 part number 3533795 with a tweeter next to it. They were in pretty good shape, stiff suspension and ohms were good. The mw162gt were not part of this audio package. With that said. If looking for a set of the 8.75 the rear deck ones have more potential than the front door as they are protected better from the elements. 
Drove to another yard that has a 2011 c70 listed. Was hoping it had the Dyns instead of Harmon but the car wasn’t there. Sweat my ass off looking around for it and thd guy that worked there had no answers.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

So............... Anybody try these yet? I am also mostly interested in the mids...


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

ive got the 3 way set and have been workin g on placement, thy sound awesome,


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

ive got my tweeters finally fabbed into their enclosures in the sail panels and them and the mid bass,they sound so smooth and powerful, just waiting to get the time to do the a pillars for the mids


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Any new info on these? I just got a pair of the 172 woofers but haven’t installed them. I also have the crossovers that match with them but I don’t have any tweeters. 

Not sure where to go from here, if I should keep these still or not and if I keep them, not sure if I should get the matching mt171 tweeters (seem expensive at $249.99 new) or something else. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Don’t have the esotans but I heard that there are two generations and you want to make sure to get the second gen, mkii I believe they are called. 

I’m also interested to see if they are better than Volvo, the same, or what the difference is.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Granite said:


> Don’t have the esotans but I heard that there are two generations and you want to make sure to get the second gen, mkii I believe they are called.
> 
> I’m also interested to see if they are better than Volvo, the same, or what the difference is.


Yeah I got the MF172 6.5” Esotan MKII’s just a couple of days ago and the X272 crossovers from a guy off of eBay. They sure look the part (look very high quality, good weight to them too). Both this woofer and the matching MT171 tweeters are 4ohm and the passive crossover module (that I have) that is in the component set crosses them both (high/low pass) at 3600hz. 

I was wondering if it is strongly recommended I just pay the expensive price for the Dynaudio MT171 tweeters or if other tweeters could replace it with similar or better end result?

And would an 8 ohm tweeter be compatible as a possible replacement for the 4 ohm MT171 tweeters that the original Dynaudio Esotan 272 MKII 2-way component set and crossovers were originally intended for?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I would definitely get the matching esotan tweets if possible. Second choice would be to pull some md100’s out of a Volvo as discussed in the comments above. But I’m pretty sure they are 6 ohm so that wouldn’t work. And 8 ohm would definitely not work with that crossover - you’d have to go active.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys... so i found some more "specs/parameters" on the esotan mkii mf172 6.5" woofer.... from Dynaudio. Click the link and it's on page 10 in the Dynaudio PDF.


Dynaudio Esotan MKII (2020)


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a Dyn dealer and love Dyn, but no way all 3 tweeters in the Esotan line have the EXACT same frequency graph.

For some reason, I trust the Esotec and Esotar2 lineup much more.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> I'm a Dyn dealer and love Dyn, but no way all 3 tweeters in the Esotan line have the EXACT same frequency graph.
> 
> For some reason, I trust the Esotec and Esotar2 lineup much more.


Clearly they have taken the same exact tweeter and given it three model numbers. They are identical in every way.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Granite said:


> Clearly they have taken the same exact tweeter and given it three model numbers. They are identical in every way.


I guess that could be the case.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> I'm a Dyn dealer and love Dyn, but no way all 3 tweeters in the Esotan line have the EXACT same frequency graph.
> 
> For some reason, I trust the Esotec and Esotar2 lineup much more.


Jerry. They may give them different model numbers based on the component set they pair them with. But, I believe all three are the same identical tweeter.

I recently evaluated the MT171 tweeter and MF171 Midrange. I just need to clean up my review and I'll post it.

I was fairly impressed with the tweeters. The midrange was not really my cup of tea after hearing the E430


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

The only difference that I could find between the 171 and 131 was the chamber was aluminum on the 171 and plastic on the 131.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

So I can just buy the cheapest versions and essentially get the same results?!

I’ll probably just get the MT136 instead of the MT171! 

I wonder if the tweeters are any different in the MKII versus the MKI. 

I took a look at my MF172’s and yes on one end of the official “Dynaudio” sticker located on the magnet of the driver, it does say “Made In China.” Nonetheless, they still seem like they are very high quality and very well manufactured.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Ge0 said:


> Jerry. They may give them different model numbers based on the component set they pair them with. But, I believe all three are the same identical tweeter.
> 
> I recently evaluated the MT171 tweeter and MF171 Midrange. I just need to clean up my review and I'll post it.
> 
> I was fairly impressed with the tweeters. The midrange was not really my cup of tea after hearing the E430



Please do share the review or even PM a link to your review whenever it is ready. 

What subwoofer(s) would you guys run with these speakers if you had to decide at a price point no higher than the price of the Esotan 2-way component sets price?


----------

